# thinking about surf fishing on monday



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

im thinking about giving the surf a shot early monday morning, just wondering if anyone knows a decent place to fish out of the destin area? ive tried the nco beach a few times without luck, and havent been surf fishing in months.


----------



## jacko'fishes (Oct 28, 2007)

If you are going for pompano I would hit the east side of the east jetty. Always did good for me when I lived there. A long walk, but usually worth it.

Good Luck.


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

I have fished for pompano from the beach about 1.5 miles west of the west jetty....there is a public beach access there. I have done very well there before. You might try the east jetty, early in the morning, too. I hope this helps you...


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks guys internet got cutoff for a couple of days (forgot to pay bill:banghead). ended up going fishing on eglin afb around the bear creek marina and caught 7 small flounder ~10in and a giant pinfish-over 12 in long and around a 1- 1/2 lbs. I ve only seen one pinfish larger than that and that one we caught offshore in about 120ft of water.


----------

